# Ragusa



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Guys, Watts Watts managed Gulf tanker Ragusa, built around 1959?, 
can any one confirm that, also looking for the builder. TREVOR


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

Ragusa, built Nederlandsche D+SB, Amsterdam,20,526t
1973 Pastaza
1978 broken up Kaohsiung


----------



## Jankers (Oct 27, 2006)

Trevor,

I was with Watts Watts c1964 and remember a tanker with that name attached to the collection.

I'm sorry i cannot recall which 'fleet' it belonged too, Itallian Gulf?

J.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Built at N.D.S.M[Nederlandse Dok- en Scheepsbouw Maatschappij]in 1959 for Afran Bahamas Ltd.[Watts&Watts &Co.Ltd.]
GT:20526
LOA:659'11" x 86'5" x 34'2¾"
Eng.:3 S T dr. geared to sc. shaft10890shp Parsons Marine Turb.Co.
Spd.:15knots
Call/Flag Sign:GHNP


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

Single Ship Report for "RAGUSA"
IDNo: 5289285 Name: RAGUSA Year: 1959 Builder: Nederlandsche D&SB Country of build: Link: 1919 Ship Design: Location of yard: Amsterdam Yard No: 460 Keel: Launch Date: 7.6.58 Date of completion: 1.59 Type: Tanker Tons: 20526 Naval or paramilitary marking : DWT: 30560 Length overall: 201.2 LPP: 192.4 Beam: 26.3 Number of screws/Mchy/Speed(kn): 1ST.15 Material of build: Owner as Completed: Flag: LI Subsequent History: 
73 PASTAZA
Disposal Data: 
BU Kaohsiung 5.9.78


----------



## trevor page (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for all that guys


----------

